# Die Gretchenfrage: xorg-x11 mit 16bit oder 24bit?

## Lasker

Ich geh mal davon aus, die meisten von euch haben ihren X-Server auf 24-bit eingestellt.

Falls dem so ist: Tut mir (und euch  :Wink:  ) doch mal den Gefallen und stellt ihn auf 16-bit und

sagt mir, ob ihr einen Unterschied feststellt. Vielleicht brauch ich ja doch langsam mal ne Brille...

Und dann vergleicht mal mit glxgears (und Fenster verschieben, Größe verändern usw.).

Merkt ihr was?    :Shocked: 

----------

## psyqil

Naja, glxgears zeigt fast das doppelte an, aber das ist ja nichts neues, sonst merk ich nichts, aber ich hab auch gerade 'ne Brille auf... :Razz: 

----------

## Lasker

Naja, ist vielleicht nur interessant für etwas betagtere Rechner (hier: Athlon 1Ghz mit GeForce2 GTS/64Mb).

Mit xcompmgr ist Fenstergrössen verändern zwar immer noch ätzend, aber ohne das atmet meine alte Kiste

jetzt richtig gut durch!    :Very Happy: 

Eine beachtliche Alternative zum Installieren von diversen minimalistischen Windowmanagern, denke ich.

Was soll's, im Notfall kann ich mich auch ganz alleine darüber freuen.   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## psyqil

Ja gut, mit fvwm auf 'ner GF4 ist da wohl nicht mehr viel rauszuholen... :Razz: 

Aber wo wir gerade davon reden, wofür braucht man eigentlich diese Farbenpracht? Ich hab vor 3-4 Jahren in der c't mal 'nen Artikel gelesen, daß 32bit zwar zünftig Rechenzeit kosten, aber kaum zu sehen sind...andererseits meine ich auch mal aufgeschnappt zu haben, bei modernen Karten seien 32 Bit schneller...

----------

## Lasker

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Aber wo wir gerade davon reden, wofür braucht man eigentlich diese Farbenpracht? Ich hab vor
> 
> 3-4 Jahren in der c't mal 'nen Artikel gelesen, daß 32bit zwar zünftig Rechenzeit kosten, aber kaum zu
> 
> sehen sind...andererseits meine ich auch mal aufgeschnappt zu haben, bei modernen Karten seien 32 Bit schneller...

 

Genau deshalb frag ich ja. Das sind alles so Gerüchte (Fakten?), ein wenig Feedback würde hier

vielleicht etwas Licht in's Dunkel bringen. Meinem System bekommt das auf jeden Fall sau gut, ohne

dass ich irgendeinen Nachteil erkennen kann. Meine Schultern sind schon halb durchgeklopft.

Kann mich bitte mal jemand wieder auf den Teppich bringen?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## elsni

Man erkennt es definitiv, z.B. bei einem großflächigen Grauverlauf.

Ist auch für Bildbearbeitung nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, da durch nur 5 Bit für Blau und Rot die Farben geringfügig anders aussehen können als sie sind.

Allerdings lasse ich auch meinen Desktop mit 16 Bit laufen, weil auf meiner alten Möhre 24 Bit zu lahm sind.

/Stephan

----------

## batzee

also bei mir sieht 16bit kqe aus... ich hab zur Zeit leider nur eine ziemlich olle Matrox G200 o.ä. ... jedenfalls kann sie bei meiner Auflösung nur 16bit und manche Bilder und Farbverläufe sehen damit einfach blöde aus. Da würde ich jeden Performanceverlust für 32bit in Kauf nehmen (wenn die Karte das könnte). Aber ich kriege hoffentlich heute noch Post mit der neuen  :Smile: 

----------

## elsni

 *batzee wrote:*   

>  Da würde ich jeden Performanceverlust für 32bit in Kauf nehmen (wenn die Karte das könnte). 

 

Das willst Du nicht wirklich. Spätestes wenn es 5-6 VSyncs braucht bis der Inhalt des Editorfensters hochscrollt schaltest Du wieder zurück. Das ist unerträglich, glaub mir.

----------

## Jlagreen

werde mal 16Bit versuchen  :Smile: 

habe aber auch xorg 6.8.0 drauf, da 6.7.0 plötzlich ätzend lahm war und nun flutscht nur bei opengl scheints schlechter zu sein, obwohl glxgears 10% mehr leistung unter 6.8.0 bringt, außerdem ist er eh fürn a***h, habe mir grad ne FX5900XT geholt, da mir die FX5700LE doch recht langsam war und glxgears zeigt nun das 3-fache an (6500 statt 2100), schade nur, dass die FX5900XT nicht wirklich dreimal so schnell ist   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Lasker

 *Jlagreen wrote:*   

> werde mal 16Bit versuchen 
> 
> habe aber auch xorg 6.8.0 drauf, da 6.7.0 plötzlich ätzend lahm war und nun flutscht nur bei opengl scheints schlechter zu sein, obwohl glxgears 10% mehr leistung unter 6.8.0 bringt, außerdem ist er eh fürn a***h, habe mir grad ne FX5900XT geholt, da mir die FX5700LE doch recht langsam war und glxgears zeigt nun das 3-fache an (6500 statt 2100), schade nur, dass die FX5900XT nicht wirklich dreimal so schnell ist  

 

Also, für Aussagen wie "doppelt so schnell" oder "das 3-fache" mag glxgears ja gerade noch taugen.

Allerdings: "10% mehr Leistung" - vergiss es. Glxgears ist völlig Banane als Benchmark (ich dachte, das

hätte sich mittlerweile rumgesprochen?). Ich stelle z.B. Unterschiede von bis zu 200 fps fest, je nachdem wo das

Fenster auf dem Desktop plaziert wird (in der 24bit Version bei ansonsten ~1700fps sind das allein schon >10%).

Mit aktivem xcompmgr wird es noch bizarrer: Hier wird offenbar mit jedem Frame das Fenster komplett

neu aufgebaut, was leicht daran zu erkennen ist wenn man versucht ein anderes Fenster drüber zu schieben:

Glxgears 'flackert' sich dann immer in den Vordergrund.

----------

## amne

Die betage Grafikkarte meines Notebooks (Neomagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD]) schafft bei 1024x768 nur mehr 16 bit. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ein paar Farbübergänge meines Mozilla-Themes Orbit 3+1 bei 16 bit nicht ganz sauber aussehen. Ansonsten stören (mich) die 16 bit aber nicht weiter.

----------

## Lasker

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann mich bitte mal jemand wieder auf den Teppich bringen? 

 

Na gut, dann muß ich mich eben selber wieder "erden".  :Wink: 

Firefox ist auf einmal ständig abgeschmiert, wenn ich auf eine bestimmte Seite (spiegel.online.de) zugreifen

wollte. Hat wohl irgend was mit Flashplayer im Zusamenhang mit xorg-x11 zu tun. Wo jetzt aber genau

der Bug steckt weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls geht's jetzt wieder mit 24 bit.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

ich lass xorg immer auf 16 bit laufen. Unterschiede seh ich da keine, (und firefox is auch stabil  :Wink: ), und da ich zwar ein recht schnelles System, aber ne uralte GF2MX200 habe, ist xorg mit 24bit ein Krampf. Vor allem mit xcompmgr...

----------

## Anarcho

Aber zumindest bei den alten ATI Treibern war es so, das diese nur 24 Bit nativ unterstützt haben. 

Daher blieb einem da nicht so besonders die Wahl!

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

Alles was jetzt kommt ist AFAIK:

Es ist Prinzipiell so, dass schon bei 16 Bit normalerweise mehr Farben gleichzeitig angezeigt werden können als das Menschliche Auge Wahrnehmen kann.

Das einzigste wo es auffallen kann ist ein langsamer Farbverlauf, weil das Auge feinere Differenzen wahrnehmen kann als bei 16 Bit dargestellt werden können.

MfG

Py

----------

## Lasker

 *stahlsau wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> ich lass xorg immer auf 16 bit laufen. Unterschiede seh ich da keine, (und firefox is auch stabil ), und...

 

Da möchte ich noch mal kurz nachhaken: Meinen Firefox hätte ich auch als durchaus stabil bezeichnet.

Bis dahin hatte ich selbst auf http://www.spiegel.de/ nie irgendwelche Abstürze. Die ersten Fälle

traten dann zunächst nur bei einer bestimmten Rubrik (Wissenschaft) auf und wenig später dann schon

bei der Startseite.

Mit Konquerer (der nicht abstürzte) zeigte sich dann, dass offenbar eine der Flash Anzeigen fehlerhaft

war (ist inwischen nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, da die Anzeige nicht mehr geschaltet ist).

Nachdem ich dann flüchtig (über google) von einem Problem mit Firefox und Flashplayer im Zusammenhang

mit 16bit Farbtiefe erfuhr, schien mir der Fall klar zu sein. Und tatsächlich blieben nach der Umstellung auf

24bit die Abstürze aus.

Wenn man jetzt der Sache auf den Grund gehen wollte, müssten wir mal unsere Flash Versionen vergleichen,

falls du überhaupt einen installiert hast. Hier ist es Shockwave Flash 7.0 r25.

----------

## psyqil

Da laß' ich doch mal ganz off-topic und geschæftsschädigend zufällig 'nen Zettel fallen...(und wieder macht sich das Fehlen eines unschuldig pfeifenden Smilies ganz besonders schmerzhaft bemerkbar...)

```
*  www-proxy/privoxy

      Latest version available: 3.0.3

      Latest version installed: 3.0.3

      Size of downloaded files: 1,524 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.privoxy.org

      Description: A web proxy with advanced filtering capabilities for protecting privacy against internet junk.

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## Lasker

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Da laß' ich doch mal ganz off-topic und geschæftsschädigend zufällig 'nen Zettel fallen...
> 
> (und wieder macht sich das Fehlen eines unschuldig pfeifenden Smilies ganz besonders schmerzhaft bemerkbar...)

 

Ja, doch... Wenn es eine Offenbarung mit dem Zaunpfahl gibt, dann war das wohl eine.  :Wink: 

Selbst "out of the box" scheint das Teil schon ausserordentlich brauchbar zu sein (wenn ich

auch gerade feststellen muss, dass es 3 der smilies in der Vorschau links verunstaltet).

Btw: Falls das "geschæftsschädigend" auch nur andeutungsweise ernst gemeint war, dann

kann ich mir wohl denken, in welcher Branche du tätig bist.    :Confused: 

Aber dank deines wirklich brauchbaren Tips lass ich das gerade noch mal durchgehen...   :Cool: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> Btw: Falls das "geschæftsschädigend" auch nur andeutungsweise ernst gemeint war, dann
> 
> kann ich mir wohl denken, in welcher Branche du tätig bist.   

  :Shocked:  Nicht im geringsten, das weise ich mit aller Entschiedenheit von mir! In diesem Fall meinte ich natürlich den Spiegel! Ich hätte vielleicht doch nicht an Smilies sparen sollen...  :Embarassed: 

Edit: Ach ja, die Verunstaltung. Naja, dafür sind auch diese nervös zappelnden Avatare stillgelegt...

----------

## Lasker

Ahh, verstehe, ist gebongt.   :Mr. Green: 

und sorry für die bösartige Unterstellung...

----------

## sarahb523

Ich benutze 16bit da mein rechner sonst zu lahm für kde währe (mit blackbox gehts aber supi). die 3D leistung leidet unter 24bit auch extrem. Es gibt aber manche Programme die mit 16bit nur abstürzen und wirklich gut erst mit 24bit laufen (maya 4 linux z.b. (BTW die win version hat auch diese macke))

Farblich gibts wie schon erwähnt nur in verläufen einen wirklichen unterschied.

----------

## Jlagreen

habe 16Bit ausprobiert und glxgears hat nen satz von rund 30-40% gemacht, was mir aber eh egal ist, da mein FX5900XT schon genug power hat, allerdings macht mir die 16Bit bei spielen probleme, weshalb ich gleich 24bit drin lasse   :Wink: 

----------

## Lasker

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Da laß' ich doch mal ganz off-topic und geschæftsschädigend zufällig 'nen Zettel fallen...
> 
> ```
> *  www-proxy/privoxy
> ```
> ...

 

Meine Begeisterung mit privoxy-3.0.3 hält sich inzwischen doch sehr in Grenzen.

Es bremst den Zugriff auf viele Seiten zu sehr aus. Ich hab den Proxy gerade mal wieder

rausgenommen, um zu sehen, ob meine Verbindung vielleicht mal wieder schlecht ist.

Lag aber tatsächlich nur an privoxy. Schon möglich, dass sich das Problem durch eine

bessere Konfiguration beheben läßt. Ist mir den Aufwandt im Moment nicht wert.

----------

